# Self Defense Training in NW FL



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

*NOT!!! Self Defense Training in NW FL*

*EDIT to add -- read my correction below!*

A PFF member asked me in another thread about some training providers near Pensacola.

Here is a group that has instructors based in Santa Rosa and Okaloosa Counties that offers a variety of training courses in the Crestview area.

If you ever wanted to take your shooting skills to a higher level than the basic CCW classes routinely offered nearby, these folks are worthy of consideration.

They have several upcoming courses scheduled in Crestview in the coming months to include rifle, pistol, and close quarters engagement.

Suarez International

http://www.suarezinternationalstore.com/


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have really been wanting to take one of their Kalashnikov courses. Any one ever taken one with them?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't currently own an AK -- but i am interested in trying out one of their classes. I've had previous discussions and contact with their Director of Tactical Medicine. Maybe I could ask if they would consider a "group rate" for PFF members to one of the upcoming Crestview courses?

If there is enough interest expressed in this thread, I'll certainly make the call to see what I might be able to negotiate...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I would be interested depending on price.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

*Correction - No recommendation given for Suarez International at this point*

Guys, I have to apologize -- for not checking throughly with some of my sources and peers before considering these folks for training.

Based upon what I've now learned from another instructor who I consider possessing the highest level of integrity -- I must rescind any recommendation for Suarez International at this point...

I simply can not consider -- or recommend -- training provided by someone convicted of a crime or his organization:



> Former Officer Pleads Guilty to Fraud Charges
> By Teresa Rochester
> Sept. 27 -- A former Santa Monica police officer has pleaded guilty to Workers Compensation fraud, money laundering and grand theft and will begin serving a year-long jail sentence for the crimes next week.
> 
> ...


Others on the internet say that he was "railroaded", "framed", or "persecuted" by his PD. The stories are too confusing and contradictory for me to try to sort out to my satisfaction.

Therefore, I can not in good conscious make a recommendation for these folks...

Again, my apologies to all members of PFF for not completely vetting a training organization prior to posting them as a potential source of quality training...


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Knowlege is a man strength, an all info is good, take bad info on subjects an learn not to go tere. Take good info an build yourself wit it. Please post wat you find out on any training good or bad, It can only benifit our members. Thanks ole Carver


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is what I think to be a great self-defense resource:

http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/preattack.html

http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/lethalforce.html


His name is Marc MacYounge and there is a ton of info on his site for free. It would take weeks to read it all. It's very different than 99% of the self-defense folks who are trying to sell some system or expensive tactics classes. He focuses on mindset and how to avoid conflict in the first place. He really challenges the reader to analyze their behavior first and foremost.

I believe he is right in that a lot of situations can be avoided in the first place, but not to many people are willing to admit they had a role in escalating the violence. If one doesn't mind having their preconceived notions challenged then they might mind some of his stuff interesting.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

To jump on the band wagon about suarz international, I have reviewed some of their "Instructors" and found that some of them have made false claims about certifications as well as employment history.
HOWEVER, this is nothing new in the "Tactical Company" realm. most "Private Security" firms have been started by individuals with "sordid" pasts, hence they could not gain legitimate employment so the started their own company. We used to call them overnighter's. You get one guy with a little bit of know how and some ex military, either regular grunts or SF Rejects "Guys that either did not make the cut or got kicked out of the community and blacklisted for being a toon" and next thing you know they have formed their own tactical company. 
If you want good training, contact Tier One Group. Good people that I can and will vouch for as having worked with most of them while they were active duty. A bit of a drive but well worth it for quality and reputable training.

TRP


----------

